# T8282 Clone - Sunno HDI



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## cmstackar (Aug 25, 2009)

I doubt there would be any ROMs for that here. Check a chinese forum. It uses a samsung processor so I doubt that TF3D would be compatible .


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for aswering me cmstackar. 

Yes, in fact i've checked some chinese forums without success. And it really uses a Samsung processor.

I hope that somebody can help here.

Regards


----------



## BenF1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are some nice specs for the price are they real? As in real 5MP and wifi?

I can't seem to find any information about custom ROM's, sorry.

Ben.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the camera is good and wifi works fine. I'm trying to install a GPS software to see how GPS works.

The english version dont have touchflow 3d installed as in the item description, that's why i'm looking for it here.

Regards


----------



## how|high (Aug 28, 2009)

where did you buy the clone? Did you try to flash a custom rom?


----------



## BenF1 (Aug 28, 2009)

how|high said:


> where did you buy the clone? Did you try to flash a custom rom?

Click to collapse



I dont think he has tried to install a custom ROM yet. I believe he is looking for a windows mobile 6.5 port for his phone.

I highly doubt you will find one and you may not even when WinMo 6.5 is released. 

Ben.


----------



## jaguerra (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello,

Givme your email, i will send you a touch flow cab, probe it and tell us how it work, it works fine in my m-88, ¿you (HTC t8282 Clone) have FM radio?. ¿which is the maximun gigas in the TF card that it accept?  

Regards
Javier Guerra
[email protected]


----------



## jaguerra (Aug 28, 2009)

¿How is the screen?.


----------



## netnerd (Aug 28, 2009)

here is a better clone!
Acer F900
gsm 850/900/1900/2100
umts 850/1900/2100 (yes, it works on ATT 3G!)
3.8 WVGA  800x480 screen!

$479.99
http://www.expansys-usa.com/d.aspx?i=179269


NOTE:  Acer upcoming model S200 with 1G cpu is suppose to release at end of Sept 2009


----------



## Supramati (Aug 28, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Givme your email, i will send you a touch flow cab, probe it and tell us how it work, it works fine in my m-88, ¿you (HTC t8282 Clone) have FM radio?. ¿which is the maximun gigas in the TF card that it accept?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for answer, my mail is bbertelli @ gmail . com (without spaces).

I'm actually using throttle launcher for touch flow 3d, is very cool and customizable.

I think that I can go untill 16gb tf card, I will test it this weekend.

I dont think that it has FM radio I'm not sure, it has FM radio in the description but I didn't test it yet.

Regards


----------



## jaguerra (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,

I just send  the cab to your email, please can you tell us if the phone have FM radio, according to the instructions only works if you have the eharphones conected, and how work´s the GPS.

Thanks.


----------



## xit (Aug 30, 2009)

*updated ROMs*

Hi,

I have also been keenly looking at these SUNNO clones on ebay (for example http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/ruibaomaoyi__W0QQ_armrsZ1).

I am very interested to know if anyone has been able to load SPL and then flash a newer ROM from the Touch HD (Blackstone) sets....


----------



## jaguerra (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,

Can any one make a video of this phone and post it , i looking for it any where, but nothing.

ohh and if you tihink this phone is amaizing look at this:

http://www.todaygadgets.com/2009/08/30/sunno-s880-android-windows-mobile-dual-boot-phone/




Regard´s


----------



## Conradfreak (Aug 30, 2009)

I also looking for the Sunno HDi.
I thing I buy one here:
http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods-2...ight+50M+pixel+GPS+navigation+533MHZ+CPU.html

I also find Videos for this phone:
http://so.tudou.com/isearch/尚诺HDi导航实拍/type_relative_cid__time__sort_score_display_table_page_1

http://www.shanzhaihuo.com/zreviews/11601.html



PS: Sorry for my bad English but I am German


----------



## jaguerra (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

¿Any one knows if this phone have frontl camera?,
¿Which size and type is the earphone plugin?
¿if the fm radio plays on the handset speakers?

Regard´s


----------



## Conradfreak (Aug 30, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hi
> 
> ¿Any one knows if this phone have frontl camera?,
> ¿Which size and type is the earphone plugin?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. This phone doesn´t have front Camera.
2. This Phone doesn´t have earphone plugin.
3. I don´t know if this phone have fm Radio


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 2, 2009)

NEW 5.0MP Navigation 3.2'' WM6.1 WI-FI GPS  Sunno HDi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160355993000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I received the phone but when
I tried to change the orientation Screen menu

     	Start
        	Settings 
	Screen

I pressed the button Align screen 
When I closed the tab (Align screen), the screen does not respond to touch,  not press any button

.

How to reset?
Please help


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 2, 2009)

Uhhhhhh I thing there is a reset button under the case... 

I found a picture where the rest button lies:
http://mobileuncle.com/attachments/month_0907/090713150591ea0d39faa41bd0.jpg


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 3, 2009)

Conradfreak

This is another phone T6618 my is the Sunno HDi T8282 Clone



The seller informed me that 

the phone doesn't have hard reset function.
It only has restore factory setting in the phone.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

Anybody know how to flash a room in this phone?, if some one have the manual can scan it and upload it here, too much people are buying this phone, it going to make it popular, cheep and with a strong processor, with too many extra plus hardware like the gps, 5.0 mega pixels camera with autofocus, FM radio, etc.

Pherhaps knowing how to extract and flash the wm6.5 software,  we can suun have it on our new Sunno Hdi.


Regards


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 7, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> NEW 5.0MP Navigation 3.2'' WM6.1 WI-FI GPS  Sunno HDi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160355993000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help,  try this, take out the batery, put it in again and power the phone.

Regards.


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 8, 2009)

I did not find ROM for this phone and the seller does not provide a CD with software, sent back for replacement. 

The camera though 5m is a lot of poor quality 
Slow and pictures are blurry. 

   To start operating Gravity sensor has a time to change direction from the menu. 
Attention this menu is not to push the button (Align screen).

  The GPS to tested only with the Chinese program to the memory card was caught quickly enough satellites.

  The Wi-Fi spotted the Ruter but I was unable to get on the internet since the internet explorer, not found the correct settings. 
If someone knows the settings need, to let the installation here. 

  Radio: I don´t know.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Supersaia (Sep 9, 2009)

hey , and what about the "touch flo 3d" ...this cellphone really comes whit that user interface? thanks...


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 9, 2009)

No it is similar to the TouchFlo 3D.
But you can install it seperatly I think:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=544422


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

I received my Phone but the Touchscreen not respond.
When I make HardReset (Power + Volume -) there is a screen who stands Modem and some Chinese Words.
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7094/unbenanntnl.png

The first Line is Modem upgrading 

And then it not Respond to anithing...


----------



## hoss_n2 (Sep 15, 2009)

what are the clone is these  devices  made by htc


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

hoss_n2 said:


> what are the clone is these  devices  made by htc

Click to collapse



No they are made by Sunno


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> I received my Phone but the Touchscreen not respond.
> When I make HardReset (Power + Volume -) there is a screen who stands Modem and some Chinese Words.
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7094/unbenanntnl.png
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was going to get one of these phones from the same site as you. However I think ill save for something else now I have seen the troubles you are facing.


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

My Seller had Contakted the manufracture and they will send me A Software with wich I can Reset the Mobile Phone.

I hope it will work...


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> My Seller had Contakted the manufracture and they will send me A Software with wich I can Reset the Mobile Phone.
> 
> I hope it will work...

Click to collapse



let me know how that works out for you


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes of Course


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 15, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> My Seller had Contakted the manufracture and they will send me A Software with wich I can Reset the Mobile Phone.
> 
> I hope it will work...

Click to collapse



Hi Conrad,

Will you share with us the software and the steps to reeset or flash this phone?

Thank`s

Jaguerra.


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

yes of course,

it will be available tommorow or even today.


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 15, 2009)

Conrad,

Thank`s a lot

I buy one of this phones but i will have it on my hand`s until november 20Th, but i wanto lo tern all what i could of it. 

Some one in the forum ask for the HTC original model of this clone, i think it this:

i added a ecxel book with pictures and sepc`s from two phones


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder how much that original one would sell for. I would get the clone if I knew it had software in which to reset with if anything happened.

Also I would be very interested to know what the pictures are like what this takes people say it takes blurry pictures but i would like to see for myself

The clone has now been updated to windows mobile 6.5 according to the fastcardtech website


----------



## 15ace (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi I bought this phone a week or two ago. The pictures the camera takes are not good - they don't look like they were produced by a 5mp camera. Hopefully I've attached a rar of some of the pictures I've taken with it. (This is the first time I've done this, so please don't be upset when it goes wrong!). Wireless works well, the geosensor (?) was dodgy to start with, and the screen would go upside down if I laid it on a table, but that seems to have sorted itself out after using the 'align' setting a few times. The touch screen is a little too touchy - when I try to scroll (it has windows 6.1, so I'm using throttle Launcher rc3) it often starts an application instead. I was going to use it as a replacement for my Ipod touch, for mp3's etc, but the power drain when it is in use seems excessive, it needs recharging at least daily. It's good for making calls of course, but the screen is a little dodgy when typing texts, it sometimes mistakes the letter you're touching with the stylus for its neighbour. Gps works well on Google maps, once it gets enough satellites. I was hoping that Fastcardtech would make their english windows mobile 6.5 rom public when they released it, but it doesn't look like they are, they're asking for an order number to get it (I got mine off ebay). 6.1 is dreadful isn't it? I don't know if it's down to 6.1, but the phone locks up now and again, meaning I have to take the battery out to get it to start again. Seems to do this if I leave it connected to activesync for too long.

The biggest criticism I have about this phone, is that even on the brightest setting for the back light, you cannot easily see the screen when you're outside, and if it's sunny, it's practically invisible!

Hope this helps. 

I've changed it to a zip as rar isn't in the attachment list. I've added it in the manage attachments box and clicked upload, is there anything I'm missing? I can't see the file in the preview.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

no there is no rar please attach to let us see


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 15, 2009)

oh,

What a dissapoinment, I really spect more from this phone, well, i will have to test it.

Regards


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

perhaps you could post it to a fileupload site and share the link instead

like http://www.megaupload.com/ and post the link


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> oh,
> 
> What a dissapoinment, I really spect more from this phone, well, i will have to test it.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



your still gonna get it after all thats said?


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 15, 2009)

In fact, I buy it a week ago,  the phone was delivered since the 12th of this month, i will pick it up on november 20th, i send it to austin texas with an aunt,  because i live in Mèxico and customs could confiscate it for piracy.

Well, never mine, certanly it will be better than my actual Miphone M-88.

I will keep my humor Up, it`s yust a china clone of $239.99 =   

Regard`s


----------



## 15ace (Sep 15, 2009)

Good idea!

Sorry for the trouble - go to

http://rapidshare.com/files/280618405/Phone.zip

for the pictures.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 15, 2009)

15ace said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Sorry for the trouble - go to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are them pictures taken with the phone!! if them are pictures taken with the phone then its better then my current phone I have even so. I believe that the phone is something like 3 mega pixel some of them photos look pretty damn clear


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 16, 2009)

Well the pictures this phone takes look better then my friends iphone 3g pictures. 
I have ordered this phone going to check it out for myself and if its faulty its going back.


----------



## thedeus (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi men.
First, sorry for my english.

Second. I have bought a Sunno HDi. It arrived today.
It worked for 1 hours. I installed SPB Mobile Shell, restart it, and it worked well.

After, I installed PhonePad (that i used on my Qtek 9090), and i restarted it.
It doesn't start. It tourns on, but it freeze on WELCOM screen. 

How Can I do an HardReset. If I press (Volume- + Power Button) or (Volume+ + Power Button), strange writting appears to me. 

If I wait until backup battery discharge, it reset or it lost any data (included the ROM) ?

Thank you very much.

@*Conradfreak *: The software that your vendor sent worked? Can you send it to me?


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 16, 2009)

I do not have the Software yet 

he will send it to me today in the evening.
I hope so.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 16, 2009)

there customer service isnt so good ive noticed that. 
Also you have to make sure you get the right programs for the phones screen like WQVGA apps. If you installed qvga apps then thats why the phone is crashing.

 It looks to me like the hard rest you are all doing is erasing the windows rom....


also another thing to point out is qtek 9090 uses qvga apps.....


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 16, 2009)

No the Service from Merimobiles is very good.
I have done to come remotly into my Phone. 

When I want to calibrate the Touchscreen the calibrate programm come again and again but the Touch is reacting so the Hardware must be OK.

I have become the Windows Mobile 6.5 for this Phone from Philippe.
I want to flash it with the mover.exe but I thing my Phones Battery is to Low so I load it now.

I write to you if it works


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 16, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> No the Service from Merimobiles is very good.
> I have done to come remotly into my Phone.
> 
> When I want to calibrate the Touchscreen the calibrate programm come again and again but the Touch is reacting so the Hardware must be OK.
> ...

Click to collapse



i am on about the service from fastcardtech there customer service is slow also do you mind uploading the software for people on this forum?


----------



## thedeus (Sep 16, 2009)

can I update the rom on my phone? Now I have WM 6.1 (maybe )


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 16, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> No the Service from Merimobiles is very good.
> I have done to come remotly into my Phone.
> 
> When I want to calibrate the Touchscreen the calibrate programm come again and again but the Touch is reacting so the Hardware must be OK.
> ...

Click to collapse




on that merimobiles website it says the true megapixel for the phone is 3.2  that must be true because the pictures it takes are not 5 megapixel


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 17, 2009)

hi Conrad,

Do you have the wm6.5 room for the Sunno HDi? PLEASE, can you share with us?, can you upload it on rapidshare.com or megaupload.com and post the link, and the steps to flas the room?, every body here will be appreciate your help, and if i can help you, please, feel free to tell me, 

One thing, to flash my M-88 must be connected to the power adapter, this may be necessary to do so in the Sunno, also read the instructions, you can find what is necessary to do it well.

Regards.


----------



## 15ace (Sep 17, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Do you have the wm6.5 rom for the Sunno HDi? PLEASE, can you share with us?

Click to collapse



That goes for me too, I would be very grateful. 



> One thing, to flash my M-88 must be connected to the power adapter, this may be necessary to do so in the Sunno

Click to collapse



Not possible with the Sunno - it charges via the usb, and that is the only connection. 

I think this pressing the volume control at the same time as the power button that some have done as a hard reset, is switching the Sunno into upgrade mode, but I can't be sure as I don't read Chinese. I accidentally found that screen with the Chinese writing that others have, and the only way I could get rid of it was to open the back and take out the battery.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

I think you played too much with the phones and thats why you messed them up lol


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

i talked to merimobiles and they said that the phone is 6.1 for english and the 6.5 in english isnt out till october and that the 6.5 what fasttech cash is sending out is a beta version not the final and that its the chinesse version


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

it looks like he doesn't have it yet so are all your phones bricked right now not working at all?


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

My phone can't arrive on Today screen. It freezes on WELCOM screen.

I want only to know if is possible to restore the phone, to put it back to default settings; in short, to make a Hard reset!
If it is impossible, i must to send it back.

Can you help me?


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

thedeus said:


> My phone can't arrive on Today screen. It freezes on WELCOM screen.
> 
> I want only to know if is possible to restore the phone, to put it back to default settings; in short, to make a Hard reset!
> If it is impossible, i must to send it back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to do soft reset first. and remove the battery and put back.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

Found a Italian site translated it to english about the hard reset

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...inafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3111&p=20630


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkhoney said:


> (1) while holding down the volume up key (Up) and volume down keys (Down) touch the power button
> (2) while holding down the volume up key (Up) and volume down keys (Down) has been the appearance of the following information:
> Warning! Your device will be set back to factory default settings. Please ensure any additional installed programs and/or user data have been backed up before a hard reset is performed.
> (To the effect that: Restores factory default settings, make sure you have backed up a variety of data !)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Darkhoney,
This is only for the real HTC Touch HD but not for the Sunno.

I do not have the WM6.5 yet but I will get it in the next days I hope.
Phil has send me the Wm6.1 to test it again but the Touch dont work right.

You can Flash the Phone when you press Volume Down + Power.
There will be a screen with Modem Upgrading (Upgrading in Chinese words).
After that you can follow this manual:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http://bbs.m8cool.com/104/15805.aspx&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com

Note: You must disable "Allow USB connections" in Active Sync or Microsoft Device Center (Vista / Windows 7). 

When i became Wm6.5 I will Upload it.


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi Darkhoney,
> This is only for the real HTC Touch HD but not for the Sunno.
> 
> I do not have the WM6.5 yet but I will get it in the next days I hope.
> ...

Click to collapse




I have tried this method but I have run into a problem. 

Followed all the steps but then when I turned on the phone the screen is blank. I can hear Windows Mobile being started though and when I try to turn it off I can hear the "do you want to turn off the phone" noise. 

Does anyone know how to fix this? Thank you.


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmmm no I think your Phone is Broken 

Try to install Pocket Controller on your phone and access to the Phone:
http://www.soti.net/default.asp?Cmd=Products&SubCmd=PCPro

With this Program you also can HardReset the Phone


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

there is lots of problems with this phone that is not good


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi Darkhoney,
> This is only for the real HTC Touch HD but not for the Sunno.
> 
> I do not have the WM6.5 yet but I will get it in the next days I hope.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload the rom for wm6.1 for everyone


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hmmmm no I think your Phone is Broken
> 
> Try to install Pocket Controller on your phone and access to the Phone:
> http://www.soti.net/default.asp?Cmd=Products&SubCmd=PCPro
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help! 
But I don't think it can be saved anymore since I cant see the screen much less install anything..


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi Darkhoney,
> This is only for the real HTC Touch HD but not for the Sunno.
> 
> I do not have the WM6.5 yet but I will get it in the next days I hope.
> ...

Click to collapse



if the touch doesnt work right doesnt that make the phone faulty?


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for your answers.
I alredy tried to make a SoftReset to my phone, and to put off the battery. This way is no good.

This http://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3111 is my topic on an italian forum . No good solutions there.

HTC Touch HD procedure for making an Hard Reset is no good for Sunno HDi. 
This procedure is good for upgrade HDi ROM.

Can you upload any Sunno HDi ROM? I need it for restore my phone.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

this is Chinese version of 6.5 http://file.m8cool.com/bbs/ftp/rom/HDi_New_6.5.23037.rar


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

English ROM? Any version is good for me, but english.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

thats the only one I can find :-/


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 17, 2009)

thedeus said:


> English ROM? Any version is good for me, but english.

Click to collapse



Hi,
you can get the English Version of WM6.1 here:
http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?k=52656631a7357dc42121fa124565011608565e500203005b1c015f060048075d53004b0900560a1452045400075d035853555205634a335c5f3a347430267e667828216e342805666121270851510166e2c7a8f5525c060b093a10004d561d171f4b4843021733&temp=1ef1ce39&t=exs_ftn_download&code=1ef1ce39&s=email


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi,
> you can get the English Version of WM6.1 here:
> http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?k=52656631a7357dc42121fa124565011608565e500203005b1c015f060048075d53004b0900560a1452045400075d035853555205634a335c5f3a347430267e667828216e342805666121270851510166e2c7a8f5525c060b093a10004d561d171f4b4843021733&temp=1ef1ce39&t=exs_ftn_download&code=1ef1ce39&s=email

Click to collapse



that link doesnt work


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi,
> you can get the English Version of WM6.1 here:
> http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?k=52656631a7357dc42121fa124565011608565e500203005b1c015f060048075d53004b0900560a1452045400075d035853555205634a335c5f3a347430267e667828216e342805666121270851510166e2c7a8f5525c060b093a10004d561d171f4b4843021733&temp=1ef1ce39&t=exs_ftn_download&code=1ef1ce39&s=email

Click to collapse



You are my angel  .



> The file download size is too large, you temporarily can not download the file. 请稍候再试。 Please try again later.

Click to collapse



I hope that it works soon.


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 17, 2009)

I upload it now so in a few minutes you can get it from RS 

EDIT: Here is the Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/281484677/Sunno__HDi.rar


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 2 china phones already and never had a issue with them but this china phone omg the problems you hear about it is disgusting


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> I upload it now so in a few minutes you can get it from RS
> 
> EDIT: Here is the Link:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281484677/Sunno__HDi.rar

Click to collapse



I istalled this ROM. Now the cell starts, maybe. But...I see nothing! The screen is white and cannot see anything.
Why?


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 17, 2009)

thedeus said:


> I istalled this ROM. Now the cell starts, maybe. But...I see nothing! The screen is white and cannot see anything.
> Why?

Click to collapse




Doesn't sound good


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 17, 2009)

thedeus said:


> I istalled this ROM. Now the cell starts, maybe. But...I see nothing! The screen is white and cannot see anything.
> Why?

Click to collapse



I'm experiencing the same thing when I installed 6.5. The phone turns on and there is the windows sound but the screen is blank. 

I can't even turn it off as there is nothing to touch.


----------



## thedeus (Sep 17, 2009)

Then, what can I do? Only return phone back?


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like that is our only choice.


----------



## Darkhoney (Sep 18, 2009)

yes i would say return the device I ordered this from a website but canceled and got my money refunded back going to buy a non china windows phone instead


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

thedeus said:


> I istalled this ROM. Now the cell starts, maybe. But...I see nothing! The screen is white and cannot see anything.
> Why?

Click to collapse



Hmmm that sounds not good.
I have installed this but the phone is working. 

I think we have to wait for the Wm6.5 and try this.
Maybe it will work???


----------



## thedeus (Sep 18, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hmmm that sounds not good.
> I have installed this but the phone is working.
> 
> I think we have to wait for the Wm6.5 and try this.
> Maybe it will work???

Click to collapse



The phone doesn't go to "MODEM..." screen (boot loader). I can't update again with another ROM. 

I push VOLUME- + POWER and phone doesn't arrive on TODAY. I think that it is  in "upgrading mode", so I try to use Mover.exe in order to update again ROM, but it says:
WAITING FOR USB TO CONNECT...

I don't know what I must to do...


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

thedeus said:


> but it says:
> WAITING FOR USB TO CONNECT...
> 
> I don't know what I must to do...

Click to collapse



You mus uncheck "Allow USb Connections" in Active Sync.


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 18, 2009)

Any one have the user manual of this phone? maybe the solution is in it,

Regards


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I was given a rom that restored my Sunno HDi to 6.1. You gotta use the loading program with the .img file in windows Xp though. If someone shows me where to do upload the file/s I could do so and help anyone who has encounted the 6.5 error.


----------



## Conradfreak (Sep 19, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Any one have the user manual of this phone? maybe the solution is in it,

Click to collapse



I have only a Operating Guide but it is only about to control the Phone.
Nothing with Reset or so on.



			
				benedict_x said:
			
		

> If someone shows me where to do upload the file/s I could do so and help anyone who has encounted the 6.5 error.

Click to collapse



You can upload it here:
http://www.rapidshare.com/

When it is uploaded you can make a collectors account so more than 10 people can download the File.

I send my Phone back to my seller so he send me a new one.


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 19, 2009)

benedict_x said:


> Hey guys, I was given a rom that restored my Sunno HDi to 6.1. You gotta use the loading program with the .img file in windows Xp though. If someone shows me where to do upload the file/s I could do so and help anyone who has encounted the 6.5 error.

Click to collapse





Benedict;

the restore with the WM6.1 works in your phone?


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup, turns out there are 2 different factories that make the phones. The reason why my 6.5 upgrade didn't work was cause it was a rom from the other factory so I got the restore 6.1 rom from the actual factory that made my HDi.

Edit: Here is the link to the rom.


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 20, 2009)

benedict_x said:


> Yup, turns out there are 2 different factories that make the phones. The reason why my 6.5 upgrade didn't work was cause it was a rom from the other factory so I got the restore 6.1 rom from the actual factory that made my HDi.
> 
> Edit: Here is the link to the rom.

Click to collapse



benedict,
how can i identify which manofqcturer come form the phone?,  

Regards


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry but I can't tell. It's kind of a trial and error kind of thing for me.


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 20, 2009)

benedict_x

What is your?

Shenzhen Digitalsources Technology Ltd. 

quadband

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/249032235/Quadband_Smart_phone_SUNNO_HDI_GPS.html

or 

Unitex Technology Co., Ltd

Tri-Band 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/106907432/Sunno_HDi_Windows_Mobile_phone_6.html


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 20, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> benedict_x
> 
> What is your?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Benedict;

Oh, i didn´t  know until now, i did buy the Tri-band phone, it will work in méxico with Telcel, but i think when i will go to usa i will have trouble conecction.


Which one is your´s Tri Bano or quad Band?

Regards


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 20, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> benedict_x
> 
> What is your?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Benedict;

Oh, i didn´t  know until now, i did buy the Tri-band phone, it will work in méxico with Telcel, but i think when i will go to usa i will have trouble conecction.


Which one is your´s Tri Band or quad Band?

Regards


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 20, 2009)

My phone is quad Band


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 20, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> My phone is quad Band

Click to collapse



Ilias,

Do you have any problem with your phone?


Benedict,

Which one is your phone, tri band or quad band?

Regards.


----------



## gocctg (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all guys'

I've got one HDI this beginning of Sep. What my problem is I can't connect to GPS, has any of you got the same problem? I install Garmin XT in my phone but it cant find GPS in my phone. Thanks.


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 21, 2009)

jaguerra

My problem   written in page 2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=552024&page=2

I sent back to seller for replacement


----------



## bmnaccounts (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

I got a HDI with a 401mhz proccessor thus i think my phone came from the "other factory".

benedict_x, if you could post the 6.5 ROM, i will try and load it and let you know how i go


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 21, 2009)

bmnaccounts said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a HDI with a 401mhz proccessor thus i think my phone came from the "other factory".
> 
> benedict_x, if you could post the 6.5 ROM, i will try and load it and let you know how i go

Click to collapse




Hello,

Here is the link of the WM6.5 room that benedict posted in threat

http://rapidshare.com/files/282403099/en_RESCM_IMG_WM6_PDA9242_19528_v1.3.6__B47_USI_SUNNO.img.html

I don´t know if is in english or chinease,

Regaerds


----------



## 15ace (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe that link is to the english 6.1 rescue rom that he used to restore his phone when the 6.5 rom didn't work.


----------



## Supramati (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm having too some issues with my Sunno. I desactivaded my wiereles and I don't know how to reactivate it... 

There is someone else having problems with the batteries(finishes really fast)? I saw something here regarding the backup battery, can someone explain how to use this or how this actually woks?

Please guys let's share the Wm 6.5 rom when it's go out! There are many of us waiting for this.

I'll try the hard reset this evening. I have mover and the 6.1 rom. Has somebody tried the procedure to hard reset using windows 7? Cause Windows 7 has already active sync installed.

Regards Sunno Owners! Let's try to find the 6.5 english rom and share it here!

Peace!

Supramati


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 21, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is the link of the WM6.5 room that benedict posted in threat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Rom is the rescue 6.1 one, not 6.5. Am still looking for a 6.5 rom that works with mine. 

Am getting sick and tired of this phone. Ran into a litany of problems with it.


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 21, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> benedict_x
> 
> What is your?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I believe mine is tri-band.


----------



## 15ace (Sep 21, 2009)

Supramati said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm having too some issues with my Sunno. I desactivaded my wiereles and I don't know how to reactivate it...

Click to collapse



Select start from top left of the today screen and select Settings from near the bottom of the menu. This opens the settings dialog. At the bottom are three tabs. Select Connections. Then there is an icon for wi fi - select it. At the bottom right is a menu and I assume you can enable wifi there.



> There is someone else having problems with the batteries(finishes really fast)? I saw something here regarding the backup battery, can someone explain how to use this or how this actually woks?

Click to collapse



My phone drains the battery really quick too. Don't know if it's just rubbish batteries, or rubbish phone. The backup battery is just an extra battery that is supplied when you buy the phone. It needs to be charged in advance. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Supramati (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, i did the reset, worked fine. But I'm still having Wireless problems. I don't see in the connections menu my Wireless. In the wireless manager no wireless option. But in the network card section I see my wireless card. Can somebody plz help?

By the way the procedure to do the hard reset only worked in my xp.

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## Supramati (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn! Now photos with the camera are screwed.... 

Asked for refund or replacement...


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 22, 2009)

15ace said:


> Select start from top left of the today screen and select Settings from near the bottom of the menu. This opens the settings dialog. At the bottom are three tabs. Select Connections. Then there is an icon for wi fi - select it. At the bottom right is a menu and I assume you can enable wifi there.
> 
> 
> 
> My phone drains the battery really quick too. Don't know if it's just rubbish batteries, or rubbish phone. The backup battery is just an extra battery that is supplied when you buy the phone. It needs to be charged in advance. Hope this helps a bit.

Click to collapse



I don't seem to have a problem with my batteries.. I have two and they work pretty well.


----------



## 15ace (Sep 22, 2009)

benedict_x said:


> I don't seem to have a problem with my batteries.. I have two and they work pretty well.

Click to collapse



maybe it's expectations - my (very) old phone went for a week without needing a recharge, but this one needs recharging daily.


----------



## renyi (Sep 22, 2009)

*sunno hdi 6.1 iso file*

hi was the uploaded file for the tri-band or the quadband. I have the quadband and need the 6.1 file.

Thanks


----------



## gocctg (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi
I'll mail to fastcrdtech.com where I bought my HDI as now they release
WM 6.5 English version so will tell you guys ASAP got it. My HDI is TRI band.
Rgds, Tom


----------



## gocctg (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

As I seen from the new pics of HDI at fastcardtech.com the version of
windows 6.5 is 5.2.23037 build 23037.5.3.0 if any of you can find clean
rom of this version I think it will work. Anyway will tell you after I get
the rom form them but don't expect in 2-3 days as they work very slow.
I think it might be in a week. bye.


----------



## gocctg (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi 

Here is the link for download WM 6.5

http://sharesend.com/csspe

Zip pass : hdifastcardtech

Anyone complete download and flash new rom successful please share
the instruction here. Enjoy man.


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 23, 2009)

gocctg said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is the link for download WM 6.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there,

My phone is from FastCardTech too and it's triband. When I tried to install the 6.5 rom the screen blacked out and though the rom was working (I could tell by the sound), I couldn't see anything on the screen.

I hope your link works. 

Cheers.


----------



## renyi (Sep 23, 2009)

*ROM for sunno hdi quad band*

I finally found the rom files for the sunno quadband  - 6.1

Mover

http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...c8b2&t=exs_ftn_download&code=3fdfc8b2&s=email

image file

http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...2b8a&t=exs_ftn_download&code=407e2b8a&s=email

if you need the instructions for loading you can search the net or i can provide if requested.


----------



## 15ace (Sep 24, 2009)

benedict_x said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My phone is from FastCardTech too and it's triband. When I tried to install the 6.5 rom the screen blacked out and though the rom was working (I could tell by the sound), I couldn't see anything on the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same happened to me too. Thanks for providing the rescue rom earlier, benedict_x, it restored my phone, even though it's only the 6.1!


----------



## gocctg (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I did download the new rom and flash but it came out blank screen
with welcome sound. So this proof that the phone came with tri-band
from fastcardtech can't up ROM to 6.5 they provided. I'll ask them to
change for the new one. Hope this ROM works with quad.


----------



## gocctg (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the way how to up ROM from the file you download

1. Unzip file using the pass
2. Open the unzip file and clik  " Mover.exe "
3.Turn off your HDI and open the Active sinc in your PC ( must be win XP only) untick the " connect usb "
4.Click start download from the folder Mover
5. Connect your HDI and PC with usb
6.The program will download file wait till finnish
7.Unconnect your usb and turn on your HDI
8.GOOD LUCK


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 24, 2009)

gocctg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did download the new rom and flash but it came out blank screen
> with welcome sound. So this proof that the phone came with tri-band
> ...

Click to collapse




Let us know what they say. I tried to swap for phone for 6.5 but they said they don't entertain returns and have asked me to wait till the tri-band version comes out.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## marsavo (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks gocctg
rom 6.5 from fastcardtech it's ok on my HDI triband.


----------



## gocctg (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulation with you man. Do you still have the ROM 6.1 install in your
phone previously cause I think if I swop that ROM with mine so I can flash to
6.5 ROM. Where did you buy your phone? If possible will you send that ROM for me or anyone buy the HDI from the same company with you. My email
[email protected].... Thanks


----------



## marsavo (Sep 24, 2009)

unfortunately, don't have the WM6.1 rom .... 
sorry...  
request to the seller, but does not want to give it to me

sorry for my english....i'm italian


----------



## renyi (Sep 24, 2009)

*WM6.1 & 6.5*

hey, for those of you really wanting wm6.5.

I have used both 6.1 and 6.5 and frankly 6.5 is no big deal. It is not that finger friendly and not that cool.

Give SPB 3.01 mobile shell, it really blows 6.5 away.

Also, have been testing the camera (inside, adjusting all settings) on the Shenzen HRF quadband model and it doesnt seem like a 5mp, maybe a .5 mp . Lucky i dont take many photos. 

Anyone who can make it take decent photos is my hero


----------



## marsavo (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry gocctg,
you could not ask fastcardtech the WM6.1 ROM to perform a rollback after installation of wm 6.5 rom??


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 24, 2009)

renyi said:


> hey, for those of you really wanting wm6.5.
> 
> I have used both 6.1 and 6.5 and frankly 6.5 is no big deal. It is not that finger friendly and not that cool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Have you try the internet explorer of the WM6.5?, does it come with Flash support?

Regards


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 24, 2009)

renyi said:


> hey, for those of you really wanting wm6.5.
> 
> I have used both 6.1 and 6.5 and frankly 6.5 is no big deal. It is not that finger friendly and not that cool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That might be the case for you but for some the reason why they bought the Sunno HDi was cause they were promised that it'll run Windows Mobile 6.5 and it's their choice if they want to stick with it. 

I'm personally disappointed at FastCardTech who sold me the phone. Their customer service might seem helpful but the only thing they did was pay lip service and are not really concerned about the transaction once you've paid them.


----------



## jaguerra (Sep 24, 2009)

benedict_x said:


> That might be the case for you but for some the reason why they bought the Sunno HDi was cause they were promised that it'll run Windows Mobile 6.5 and it's their choice if they want to stick with it.
> 
> I'm personally disappointed at FastCardTech who sold me the phone. Their customer service might seem helpful but the only thing they did was pay lip service and are not really concerned about the transaction once you've paid them.

Click to collapse



Hello,

Have you try the internet explorer of the WM6.5?, does it come with Flash support?

Regards


----------



## benedict_x (Sep 25, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you try the internet explorer of the WM6.5?, does it come with Flash support?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I didn't manage to download 6.5. The rom is not compatible.


----------



## Kalleno (Sep 25, 2009)

can anyone translate it? or can you say me how it works?


----------



## ilias.hdi (Sep 27, 2009)

In (mover.exe) a button GetFlashData. 
You know what the function?
Saves a copy of the ROM from the phone?


----------



## bark (Sep 27, 2009)

All Hello  what to take on-www.solomobile.com HTC T5355 or Sunno HDi. Or for this money there are other models


----------



## marsavo (Sep 28, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> In (mover.exe) a button GetFlashData.
> You know what the function?
> Saves a copy of the ROM from the phone?

Click to collapse



No, not working, timeout after a few minutes ... 

wm6.5 is really poor, gps does not work, wifi slow..... 

I did dump the WM6.1 with Pdocread:
http://ul.to/95f6mh
if someone wants to try to recreate a working rom ...


----------



## bark (Sep 30, 2009)

UND alle ruhe


----------



## Conradfreak (Oct 1, 2009)

bark said:


> UND alle ruhe

Click to collapse



Hö was soll das denn nun???


----------



## Conradfreak (Oct 1, 2009)

trang101 said:


> This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing

Click to collapse



He had posted a bad comment because noone had answer him 
So I had ask him what this will be.


----------



## psoups2 (Oct 5, 2009)

shapsp said:


> hello
> 
> i bought sunno hdi.
> i didn't want to mess with the rom
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not a happy saramobile buyer, took over one month to get order lots of emails with very similar english like quote above. I have used all sunno Roms in this thread none will recognise sunno hdi and it is a very erratic installed 6.1 rom. Also no driver for GPS thus no GPS programs will work.

Just complained I will see what happens


----------



## vspcex (Oct 8, 2009)

psoups2 said:


> I am not a happy saramobile buyer, took over one month to get order lots of emails with very similar english like quote above. I have used all sunno Roms in this thread none will recognise sunno hdi and it is a very erratic installed 6.1 rom. Also no driver for GPS thus no GPS programs will work.
> 
> Just complained I will see what happens

Click to collapse



Hi,
In fact I spent 2 days and nighst and make GPS works on Sunn HDi.
I have 6.5 ROM(3 bands GSM) but most of the things described below will be applicable to 6.1
First of all if you have 6.5 ROM you can make  quick test by installing freeware oldsap cgps. Install this program, leave your phone outside for 5 minutes and see if you can get gps signal. Most likely you will get GPS signal but another programs like I Go still will not see GPS.

Next step (owner of 6.1 ROM can do it as well) is installing GPS driver.
Goodle for Microsoft Smartphone GPSID Settings cab.
when your install it in program you will have GPSID settings icon.
It will allow you to configure some gps settings.
Here is what works for me:
Hardware com port: 7
Program com port: 3
Baude rate: 115200
Manage automatically: checked.
After this  step  I was able run google maps, but  I-go still was not able to get signal.
Workaround I use: start google maps,then siwtch to shell and run  I go in parallel. This way IGO see the  GPS receiver on com port #3 and to navigation.
Hope this information will helps.


----------



## marsavo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very good!!!!
now gps works 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psoups2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for help and glad it worked for person above. I have tried two downloaded " Microsoft Smartphone GPSID Settings cab" awaiting registration to get original  download.

I am starting to think my ROM is no good other weird erratic faults.

Will give it more time as time becomes available.

Thanks for pointing me in a good direction


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## benedict_x (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a note from my manufacturer... if your Sunno HDi can't install Windows Mobile 6.5 then there are no fixes for it. Had to threaten a refund from the guy who sold it to me before he finally admitted it and told me to send it back so he could swap it. 

Damn, the people at fastcardtech can be very dishonest...


----------



## sniff15 (Oct 13, 2009)

*quadband?*

hi guys, first post but been here a while. i have a HDi i just got a few days ago and it's a nice phone but i have a few problems i'm trying to work out with the seller.

one is the phone was suppose to quadband and it's only triband even windows says the only available frequencies are 900/1800/1900 where as my eten x650 has all four bands. this would not be affected by the sim at all would it?

my second problem is the wifi on it is soooooo! **** like it's weak is there any way to boost the signal from it or anything? if i knew how to post pictures on here i could post pictures of both problems. figured it out.


----------



## saramobi (Oct 14, 2009)

*disappointing*



psoups2 said:


> I am not a happy saramobile buyer, took over one month to get order lots of emails with very similar english like quote above. I have used all sunno Roms in this thread none will recognise sunno hdi and it is a very erratic installed 6.1 rom. Also no driver for GPS thus no GPS programs will work.
> 
> Just complained I will see what happens

Click to collapse



Hello Mr.Clive,

We already told you that we will offer you a full Refund.
Despite, seeing that you are installing different kinds of roms which we don't recommend.
You bought 3 phones and gave 2 separate payments.
One was $203 and another for about $367.

You filed for a claim on PayPal stating that we delivered to the wrong address.
However, it is a fact that you are staying in some remote area and UPS has to go through a local agent. That's what happened and we got ourselves a bad remark on paypal.

In the end, You received the phones and you only closed the case which was worth $203. And, now the case which is worth $367 is still pending.
You are trying your luck, if you win this case. You get 2 phones worth around $400USD for free.

Sunno HDi is only $236. And, by some minor error the GPS isn't working. So is it fair to hold a claim which is worth $367?

So are we the BAD seller or are you a BAD Buyer?

Just let us know what else should we do?
We mailed you around 10 times with no replies.
We promised a Refund or replacement (Giving you a choice)
Yet, you remarked us as BAD SELLER.
The phone number you provided isn't working too.
We can't explain the situation even if we want to.

Regards
SaraMobi

* Sorry for the wrong Smiley.


----------



## bipinsen (Oct 22, 2009)

I supposed I should have asked for an opinion before I went ahead and purchased this phone from Fastcardtech! Now that I look at all the comments and the specs of the phone, I'm not that impressed. So first a couple of points that the chat support guy from the website told me:

- The phone will come with English WM6.5
- They will provide Route66 as GPS software (the website says installed - really?)

So in a few weeks, I will come back and let you know how things went. I am unclear if I'm getting a triband or quadband phone. I asked for a quadband. Also, the screen resolution is *half* of what it is on the T8282. Sounds pretty awful. Any comments from anyone on that?

And as a device, how *is* this thing really? Can anyone do a YouTube video of it?


----------



## psoups2 (Nov 5, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> I supposed I should have asked for an opinion before I went ahead and purchased this phone from Fastcardtech! pretty awful. Any comments from anyone on that?
> And as a device, how *is* this thing really? Can anyone do a YouTube video of it?

Click to collapse



I think hardware is good for price BUT O/S supplied is woefull it refuses to work with lots of apps and can only talk to things like its built in GPS in mandarin. Thus useless outside china

Maybe WM6.5 will fix the problem but the supplied 6.1 is a complete waste of time and money.

Sara mobile have been excellent in trying to get my PDA to work, I feel sorrry for them they have lost time and money. P$P has made heaps of money on fees and expensive exchange rates. The manufacter refuses to support and lies about PDA. 

For instance the camera is one meg quailty with lots of software to make files bigger but still bad quality.


----------



## jaguerra (Nov 6, 2009)

sniff15 said:


> hi guys, first post but been here a while. i have a HDi i just got a few days ago and it's a nice phone but i have a few problems i'm trying to work out with the seller.
> 
> one is the phone was suppose to quadband and it's only triband even windows says the only available frequencies are 900/1800/1900 where as my eten x650 has all four bands. this would not be affected by the sim at all would it?
> 
> my second problem is the wifi on it is soooooo! **** like it's weak is there any way to boost the signal from it or anything? if i knew how to post pictures on here i could post pictures of both problems. figured it out.

Click to collapse




Hello,

Is your Hdi  WM6.1 or WM6.5?, 

Regard´s


----------



## netnerd (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont understand you people.
y not just get a real phone!
Acer F900 and Acer M900, both with 3.8" WVGA, and both support USA 3G!
and it' cost around 300$-350$.


----------



## ronp76 (Nov 8, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is the link of the WM6.5 room that benedict posted in threat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could someone please upload this ROM again? Rapid$hare says it cannot be downloaded. I'd recommend uploading it to another site as RS lately has been very flakely in harrassing free users. *http://www.megaupload.com/* is a much better site.


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 8, 2009)

gocctg said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is the link for download WM 6.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch, *gocctg*! You just saved my neck. I had done a backup restore with Sprite, and the dang thing ended up hosing the device. I couldn't get past the welcome screen. This ROM helped me get back to square one. A restore the second time worked flawlessly. Stupid software.


----------



## ilias.hdi (Nov 8, 2009)

My phone is tri-band  and flash successful WM 6.5 rom, Posted by gocctg 

GPS work fine with destinator_8


Do you know if supports SDHC memory cards?

6,5_EN_ 5.2.23037_23037.5.3.0_HDI
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DYZLVUZ5


----------



## jaguerra (Nov 8, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> My phone is tri-band  and flash successful WM 6.5 rom, Posted by gocctg
> 
> GPS work fine with destinator_8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Elias,

How is work the WM6.5 Room in your Hdi?, is Good or Flawless?, could you please post a video? is the GPS work fine?, what can you tell us abuot ths 6.5 room? have internet explorer mobile with flash support for internet video streaming? example, can you see the video and audio of this link: 

http://www.justin.tv/nautillus/popout

Regard´s


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 8, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> Do you know if supports SDHC memory cards?

Click to collapse



I got an SDHC 4GB card in mine and it works fine. I saw there was a RAR file that said SDHC_8GB driver that was in the memory card that came with the phone. I first assumed I had to install that. When I did, the phone couldn't see the card. After I uninstalled it, the card was found. So I think there is native support for SDHC cards. However, that file might have been for a card 8GB or larger. Since I don't have such a card, I can't verify that.

EDIT: I got a 8GB class 6 SDHC card and it works great! I can now throw in multiple GPS softwares and still have plenty of room to spare!


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 8, 2009)

Just as a followup to my earlier post, now that I've had my phone for a few days, I really like it. The touch screen gets some getting used to, but after a while you can really scroll through the thing without accidental clicks. I LOVE that fact it comes with a GPS chip. Ok, you gotta enable the chip first before you launch a GPS program (I have iGO8 in mine), but that's a small task for being able to use a fully functional GPS software.

I tried out TouchFlo 2D, but was highly underwhelmed. After I got SPB Mobile Shell on it, the thing rocks. The layout is almost exactly like the HTC myTouch. Highly customizable, and very sleek. The biggest nuisance is the soft keyboard. After trying half a dozen different softwares, the one that works the best is TouchPal. 

I will try to make a YouTube video of the phone for those of you who are wondering what the phone looks and feels like. Stay tuned.


----------



## jaguerra (Nov 8, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> Just as a followup to my earlier post, now that I've had my phone for a few days, I really like it. The touch screen gets some getting used to, but after a while you can really scroll through the thing without accidental clicks. I LOVE that fact it comes with a GPS chip. Ok, you gotta enable the chip first before you launch a GPS program (I have iGO8 in mine), but that's a small task for being able to use a fully functional GPS software.
> 
> I tried out TouchFlo 2D, but was highly underwhelmed. After I got SPB Mobile Shell on it, the thing rocks. The layout is almost exactly like the HTC myTouch. Highly customizable, and very sleek. The biggest nuisance is the soft keyboard. After trying half a dozen different softwares, the one that works the best is TouchPal.
> 
> I will try to make a YouTube video of the phone for those of you who are wondering what the phone looks and feels like. Stay tuned.

Click to collapse




Hello, 

We appraciate if you post the video, i have  Navi Igo8 too, do you have any problem to make it work?, do you know how to change the voices , im looking for spanish package for all over tne net but with out luck.

which versión of windows mobile are you running in your Hdi?, 

Can you share with us the TouchPal cab. ?

Thank´s

Regard´s.


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 8, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> We appraciate if you post the video, i have  Navi Igo8 too, do you have any problem to make it work?, do you know how to change the voices , im looking for spanish package for all over tne net but with out luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- No. I haven't had any problems in getting iGo8 to work. I haven't tried the TTS voices in mapping mode, but they work. Do a Google search for "iGo Spanish TTS." I found the files within 2 clicks.
- I am running WM 6.5 version 5.2.23037 (build 23037.5.3.0)
- TouchPal is not free software so I can't post it on here


----------



## jaguerra (Nov 8, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> - No. I haven't had any problems in getting iGo8 to work. I haven't tried the TTS voices in mapping mode, but they work. Do a Google search for "iGo Spanish TTS." I found the files within 2 clicks.
> - I am running WM 6.5 version 5.2.23037 (build 23037.5.3.0)
> - TouchPal is not free software so I can't post it on here

Click to collapse




Hi,

Thank´s a lot for your reply, i have a cuestión, the wm6.5 room was instled from factory in your Hdi, or you install in it? if thath the case, did you used a romm posted here?

Regard´s


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 8, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank´s a lot for your reply, i have a cuestión, the wm6.5 room was instled from factory in your Hdi, or you install in it? if thath the case, did you used a romm posted here?
> 
> Regard´s

Click to collapse



The ROM posted here is the same ROM that I got from the factory this morning. The hash values are the same. So you can download the one posted here and use it if you have the triband phone. That's what I did last night, and it worked.


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 9, 2009)

Here are the promised videos. Enjoy.

1. Unboxing the Sunno HDi from Fastcardtech.com. They shipped it out Thursday, and I got it Monday afternoon.

2. Software review Part 1

3. Software review Part 2


----------



## sniff15 (Nov 11, 2009)

jaguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is your Hdi  WM6.1 or WM6.5?,
> 
> Regard´s

Click to collapse



jaguerra:

the phone had wm6.5 on it but it was useless where i was without the 850 band so i sent it back. now i'm waiting for a refund or another.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

sniff15 said:


> jaguerra:
> 
> the phone had wm6.5 on it but it was useless where i was without the 850 band so i sent it back. now i'm waiting for a refund or another.

Click to collapse



Just got mine and am in the process of backing it up. Initially, a lot of things you said in your video apply. It is going to take a while to get used to the touchscreen - it seems more resistive than my brother's Jade phone. WM6.5 seems a little more robust or full compared to his. I like the bigger screen.

Couple of questions for you:

1) How do you navigate the screen without a directional pad or DPad?

2) How do like not having a DPad?

3) How big was the SD card yours came with?

4) Did it have NaviOne on it?

Got to get to the phone - I need to set up it further and get my SIM card registered by T-Mobile.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not sure who these questions are for, but I'll try to answer what I can since you mentioned a video...



> 1) How do you navigate the screen without a directional pad or DPad?

Click to collapse



- Through the touch screen. I'm assuming you've learned how to slide on the screen with your thumb to scroll...?



> 2) How do like not having a DPad?

Click to collapse



- You get used to it. It's hard to click on tiny links on Internet Explorer, though.



> 3) How big was the SD card yours came with?

Click to collapse



- I got a 2GB card with the phone. I had a 4GB one from my last phone, and bought a 8GB one last week.



> 4) Did it have NaviOne on it?

Click to collapse



- It was supposed to come with Route66 but it never worked. I didn't bother with it too much since I had iGo8, Garmin Mobile XT and TomTom.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

Whoops, sorry that message was meant for you - I am glad you answered.

I am so giddy with the phone that I need to slow down. I just did the backup and am about to remove the SD card and replace it with a 4Gb card that has several CABs that I want to install on the device.

Mine came with two batteries, a car USB charger, screen protector, CD and guide like yours. I just asked the seller if a sync/charging cradle like this one:

*http://cgi.ebay.com/HTC-Blackstone-...wItemQQptZPDA_Accessories?hash=item5883ece41a*

is available. From the picture in the eBay auction, it appears that the contact points are slightly off and I'm afraid that model will not align with my *Blackstone Clone*.

I am still getting used to the touchscreen and applied the protector because it required a heavy touch with the stylus. I don't like having the stylus at the bottom but hey it's a clone.

I am going to be installing iPhoneToday and some other nifty CABs. See ya later, alligator!


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hit my first snag. I installed Sprite Backup to the device with the old SD card. I inserted the new one and wanted to reinstall SB to the new card. Unfortunately it won't uninstall or reinstall.

I need to get another utility I know to remove this as WM won't let me uninstall.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hit my second and third snags: when I was trying out the System tab, I accidently clicked on the Phone Password. I clicked Cancel but the smartphone must have saved something as I cannot reset the Phone Password.

Reason I found that out is because I tried to do the Restore Values which is the same as a Master Clear (I assume).

Do you know how to do a Hard Reset?


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

Conradfreak said:


> Hi Darkhoney,
> This is only for the real HTC Touch HD but not for the Sunno.
> 
> I do not have the WM6.5 yet but I will get it in the next days I hope.
> ...

Click to collapse



Google Translate is having problems with the URL you provided. Do you know or have the steps available that can be posted here?

I get the Chinese characters/words and don't know what to do.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 16, 2009)

Next snag: there is some kind of magnification program activated. When I click anything, another window pops up and shows in larger scale what I clicked. Do you know how to turn that off?

Sorry guys, I'm having a wild time with this Sunno. . .


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

BTW, the CD only came with two versions of MS ActiveSync on it. No manual; no nothing! Man, oh man this is very frustrating.


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 17, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> Next snag: there is some kind of magnification program activated. When I click anything, another window pops up and shows in larger scale what I clicked. Do you know how to turn that off?
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm having a wild time with this Sunno. . .

Click to collapse



Haha. Its fun seeing you run into very similar things that I did. The magnification thing is really annoying and I haven't figured out a setting that gets rid of it.

Did you do a hard reset yet? The only way to do it is to have the original ROM (the link is earlier in this thread), and power up the phone with the volume down button pressed. Run the mover file and select your ROM. The update takes less than 5 mins! 

I do almost daily backups with Sprite. Eventually I will have exhausted all my customization, and will settle down with it.

By the way, what network are you in? The BIGGEST annoyance I have right now is that the phone always shows that its roaming (the triangle icon on the top). This confuses my data applications. Do you see it too?


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> Haha. Its fun seeing you run into very similar things that I did. The magnification thing is really annoying and I haven't figured out a setting that gets rid of it.
> 
> Did you do a hard reset yet? The only way to do it is to have the original ROM (the link is earlier in this thread), and power up the phone with the volume down button pressed. Run the mover file and select your ROM. The update takes less than 5 mins!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not see the ROM link. If you can find it, I will answer your other questions.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> Haha. Its fun seeing you run into very similar things that I did. The magnification thing is really annoying and I haven't figured out a setting that gets rid of it.
> 
> Did you do a hard reset yet? The only way to do it is to have the original ROM (the link is earlier in this thread), and power up the phone with the volume down button pressed. Run the mover file and select your ROM. The update takes less than 5 mins!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still have not figured out how to do a Hard Reset. I just reinserted the original SD card which had a Sprite Backup that I made initially after setting the date and time. Unfortunately it did not restore the phone to its initial setting of this backup. There were a couple of warnings about a textfile not being restored along with two other files. The funny or odd thing is that nothing happened at all: the phone is the same as what's installed on the other SD card.

Did not figure out the magnification setting. I had hoped you knew because you've had yours longer. I still seven hours into this.

I am still waiting on transferring over my SIM card. I have a good service now on a pay as you go plan and won't change til I know this is the phone for me.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

gocctg said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is the link for download WM 6.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





gocctg said:


> This is the way how to up ROM from the file you download
> 
> 1. Unzip file using the pass
> 2. Open the unzip file and clik  " Mover.exe "
> ...

Click to collapse



I am downloading the ROM from the first quoted message. Supposedly it is 6.5. The second quote has the supposed instructions but some of the lines do not make sense. Several members in posts after the first quote were unable to flash to 6.5.

Step #3 _*untick the "connect USB"*_ does not make sense at this point. I think this applies to the Mass Drive feature on the HDi under the System tab.

I will see what the ZIP files says in about two minutes when the download is complete.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I downloaded the file. I have to power up my XP computer as the files have to be executed on an XP system.

Interesting note - I looked at the Sunno's System Connections tab. There is a file there in Chinese that looks like it does something with other languages. I am unsure but I do know that the original SD card had a Chinese directory on it. I wonder if this Chinese file executes something in the SD Chinese directory?


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Successful ROM flash or writing of image file*

Well, after sweating out the rewrite and trying several times, I finally got a successful ROM rewrite. However since the downloaded ROM has an IMG file name, I consider this procedure more of ROM Image Write versus ROM flash. I have revised the ZIP file to include new instructions. You can download the English 6.5 ROM from the following link:


*WM 6.5 English ROM IMG ZIP file*


The instructions I quoted above and the How to Use readme file were difficult to understand but made sense after I modified the procedures. Attached to this message is the ReadMe First How to Use textfile I recommend other members use to Rewrite the English ROM. Here is what I did and the contents of the attached textfile (the following is formatted for the original textfile):


Here is what worked for me. You will find the original How to Use textfile instructions 
after my revised instructions:


1.  Supposedly, the MOVER.exe file can only be used with an XP system. XP worked for me.
2.  UnZIP all the files to the directory of your choice on your XP computer.
3.  Make sure you have the most current ActiveSync available for XP as this will not
work with older versions. I believe ActiveSync is version 4.5
4.  Establish an ActiveSync connection to your Sunno HDi to make sure your XP
system can see it.
5.  Disconnect your Sunno HDi and turn it OFF.
4.  Open ActiveSync on the XP system.
5.  Under File, uncheck the box next to Allow USB connections.
6.  Use Explorer to open the directory where you unZIPped the files.
7.  Run or execute MOVER.exe
8.  Click Select File and use the Browse tab to open the directory with the
IMG file. Choose HDi_New_6.5_EN.img

PLEASE NOTE THAT THE FOLLOWING STEP MAY NEED TO BE MODIFIED. IF YOU FOLLOW IT AND
GET ERROR MESSAGES, TRY STEP 10 WHICH WORKED FOR ME. STEP 10 BASICALLY FOLLOWS
STEP 9 AND IS THE SAME PROCEDURE WITH THESE DIFFERENCES. You DO NOT CLICK DOWNLOAD
UNTIL YOU CONNECT YOUR SUNNO AND HEAR THE CONNECTION SOUND. WHEN YOU HEAR THE
SOUND, CLICK DOWNLOAD.


9.  The original instructions now called for you to click Download. I did this
several times and connected my HDi via the USB cable. Each time I got errors
with XP telling me that the connection failed.


10. DO ALL THE FOLLOWING STEPS AND BE READY TO CONNECT YOUR PHONE AND CLICK DOWNLOAD
ON YOUR XP SYSTEM WHEN YOU HEAR THE SOUND:

10a Connect your Sunno HDi.
10b When you hear the connection sound, immediately click Download.

11. The Progress Indicator will now begin to fill in, block by block. It took xP
one minute and 55 seconds to write the IMG file.

12. When the Progress Indicator finishes, click Quit.

13. Remove your Sunno.

14. Wait 12 seconds and then turn on your Sunno's power switch.

15. The Sunno initial screen will appear along with its music followed by the
Windows screen. It will take about four minutes for the rewrite to be applied.

16. During this four minute period, periodically tap the screen near the right
corner to prevent the WM6.5 Power Setting from turning off the screen or power.
During my first attempt, I had to reapply Power and why I write this step.

17.When my ROM rewrite was complete, I saw the Align Screen. Tap the crosshair to
align your screen.

18. After doing this, you should now see the Default Touchflo 3D screen also known
as Getting Started with Time tab selected.

19. Reset your time and all your other settings.


*I MAKE NO GUARANTEES. AS WITH ANY ROM FLASH OR ROM IMAGE WRITE, THE USER ASSUMES ALL
RESPONSIBILITY FOR WHATEVER HAPPENS. READ THESE INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY AND FOLLOW
THEM ONSCREEN WHILE YOU RUN THE MOVER.EXE FILE.*

GOOD LUCK


*ORIGINAL HOW TO USE INSTRUCTIONS (COMPARE HOW THOROUGH MY INSTRUCTIONS ARE):*
system must in windows XP£¬turn off your phone before use file                                        
1£©CLIK MFC FILE :mover.exe  IN browse CHOICE NEW ROM             
2) CLICK start download                          
3) LINK HDI USB WITH PC AND MOBILE WILL AUTO START FLASH ROM                                      
4£©WHEN staus information SHOW YOU :download complete and successfully  RESTART PHONE WILL DONE


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 17, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> Well, after sweating out the rewrite and trying several times, I finally got a successful ROM rewrite. However since the downloaded ROM has an IMG file name, I consider this procedure more of ROM Image Write versus ROM flash. I have revised the ZIP file to include new instructions. You can download the English 6.5 ROM from the following link:

Click to collapse



Nice work, *ronbo76*! This should help most newbies. Seems like you didn't quite figure out how to put the phone in bootloader mode so that you don't have to worry about the timing on when to start the ROM update. It's pretty simple: 

1. Power the phone off
2. Hold the Volume Down button, and while keeping it held down, power up the phone.
3. You should see a screen with Chinese on it (I would love for somebody to translate that!) and the English word "Modem."
4. When you're at this screen, the phone is in bootloader mode, and you can start and initiate the transfer with the mover.exe file.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 17, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> Nice work, *ronbo76*! This should help most newbies. Seems like you didn't quite figure out how to put the phone in bootloader mode so that you don't have to worry about the timing on when to start the ROM update. It's pretty simple:
> 
> 1. Power the phone off
> 2. Hold the Volume Down button, and while keeping it held down, power up the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse




That conflicts with the instructions given in the threads I quoted and the instructions in the ZIP file: *the smartphone should be off*. I knew how to get to the bootloader screen. Using it in posted quotes was not mentioned. I don't think even now that including it would be helpful.

You may be right that entering the bootloader screen is probably a nice thing to know. However, I do not speak or read Chinese. Having my smartphone stuck on a screen I do not understand and which is not part of the procedures included with the instructions posted here does not seem wise to me.

The MOVER.exe file is written in and displays in English. Why take the chance that the bootloader program will expect something to happen in Chinese? In other parts of this Forum, the bootloader program expects a UPR file callled SMART.UPR to be flashed to it. The ROM in the download is an IMG file. I considered that when I first saw the bootloader program screen in Chinese.

However, there seems to be a difference in ROMS between the IMG file and UPR file. From what I have seen of the IMG ROM, which seems to be the ROM my Blackstone Clone came with, I like it better than the UPR ROM file. I like seeing bottom row that invokes the WM 6.5 system along with X button. Having a Back Button is also very nice. Those are just two of the things I like. I will discuss more later in another post.

In detailing what I did, you don't know how many times I tried different combinations of what was posted here. When I finally got it right, I did it a second time and recorded that session so I could calmly write down what I did. Then I typed it up, saved my Read Me First textfile, ZIPped all the files, had the ZIP file stored online and then posted here. 

From the time I downloaded the files to reporting a successful IMG file write was almost two hours. That I accomplished it and reported it here should give everyone hope BUT only if they are willing to be as dedicated as I was in following procedures. I laid them out clearly and while I make no guarantees, my Read Me First textfile is the best method written so far in plain English for all to follow.

Entering a bootloader screen seems unnecessary and with differences in all the languages spoken will only complicate the procedure IMHO.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like I was slightly in error on my previous post. MOVER.exe only works with IMG, RAW, BIN and RSV files. It does not have a choice for *.* or all files when the Files of Type down arrow is clicked.

It appears that it cannot be used with SMART.UPR files which is a shame in my humble opinion.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Zoom feature*

While looking at the Windows directory, I found two BMP files called Zoomin and Zoomout. When you click on them, they show the Zoom feature which I would like to get rid of.

Does anyone know how to disable that feature on a Sunno HDi?


----------



## ilias.hdi (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all

Disable built-in magnifier 

Registry Editor

Code:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\GWE\MAGNIFIER]
"Enable"=dword:0


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 18, 2009)

ilias.hdi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Disable built-in magnifier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!!! I used Regedit and rebooted my Sunno HDi. So far, no more zoom magnifier!


----------



## Naivniy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi All.
I have problem with my SUNNO HDi.
Because of the nonsense I have bought this phone with ENG WM 6.5. But I am very bad in English, and now to me is very necessary WM 6.1 with Russian for this phone. fastcardtech on my inquiries persistently give the reference on ENG WM 6.5.  : (
Help me please.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 19, 2009)

*FM Radio Registry Hack?*

Dare I wish for an FM Radio registry hack? I wish, I wish. . .


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 19, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> Nice work, *ronbo76*! This should help most newbies. Seems like you didn't quite figure out how to put the phone in bootloader mode so that you don't have to worry about the timing on when to start the ROM update. It's pretty simple:
> 
> 1. Power the phone off
> 2. Hold the Volume Down button, and while keeping it held down, power up the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I found the link (again) to the HTC Blackstone which the Sunno HDi Clone thereof. If you look at this link:

*http://www.htcdriver.com/uploads/service/blackstone.pdf*

on pages 42 through 48, you see what I think the Chinese screen says when you start the bootloader. From the look of the manual, this PDF looks like it is a draft copy so the screen(s) probably have changed. Still, supposedly the user has to agree onscreen to several standard user agreements before the RUU will be flashed.

Pages 46 and 47 talk about using an IMG file called BLACIMG.NBH on an SD card.

These pages indicate to me that the bootloader program is incompatible with the MOVER.exe and IMG file ROM write procedure. 

I could be wrong but again, if I can't read something in my language and know that it will be fully compatible with what I now know to be good procedures, I would not try the bootloader procedure with MOVER.exe!!!


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 19, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> These pages indicate to me that the bootloader program is incompatible with the MOVER.exe and IMG file ROM write procedure.
> 
> I could be wrong but again, if I can't read something in my language and know that it will be fully compatible with what I now know to be good procedures, I would not try the bootloader procedure with MOVER.exe!!!

Click to collapse



I have flashed my phone twice with the ROM with the mover.exe file and the phone in bootloader mode.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 19, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> I have flashed my phone twice with the ROM with the mover.exe file and the phone in bootloader mode.

Click to collapse



Which ROM file are you using? What did you see on your Blackstone Clone's screen?


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 19, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> Dare I wish for an FM Radio registry hack? I wish, I wish. . .

Click to collapse



I got a message from the seller that the Sunno HDi does not have an internal FM radio. That is sort of what I was suspecting. But someone might have a surprise for us...


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 19, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> Which ROM file are you using? What did you see on your Blackstone Clone's screen?

Click to collapse



The very same 6.5 file found earlier in this thread. The screen said "Modem" with a few lines of Chinese lettering after that.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 19, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> I got a message from the seller that the Sunno HDi does not have an internal FM radio. That is sort of what I was suspecting. But someone might have a surprise for us...

Click to collapse



Almost all the sellers on eBay state FM Radio in their auctions like this one:

*http://cgi.ebay.com/New-5-0MP-WM6-1...ZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2557526338*

I've looked at several sites via Yahoo and most state just radio but that could refer to the overall radio capability. I would tend to think that it is there but not enabled in our version of WM 6.5.


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 19, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> Almost all the sellers on eBay state FM Radio in their auctions like this one:
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/New-5-0MP-WM6-1...ZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2557526338*
> 
> I've looked at several sites via Yahoo and most state just radio but that could refer to the overall radio capability. I would tend to think that it is there but not enabled in our version of WM 6.5.

Click to collapse



This is what I got back from manufacturer support (not the seller):

_sorry sir, the new sunno HDI does not have internal FM radio .

and just can work with FM radio by sofyware through GPS

so pls note that new sunno HDI 's  can have multi language  but only do not have FM radio_


----------



## NaM3l3Ss (Nov 19, 2009)

*Sunno Hdi*

Hi, 
I would like to buy this phone but I'm not sure if I should buy the 6.1 or the 6.5 edition: if I follow the steps, said in an earlier post, will I be able to upgrade without any problems? And is the phone capable to run the Manilla interface? 
Thx


----------



## vspcex (Nov 19, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> This is what I got back from manufacturer support (not the seller):
> 
> _sorry sir, the new sunno HDI does not have internal FM radio .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it means that GPS should support TMC(Traffic Message Channel ) service?
IGO can't see any TMC hardware in my Sunn HDi (wm 6.5)


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 19, 2009)

vspcex said:


> Does it means that GPS should support TMC(Traffic Message Channel ) service?
> IGO can't see any TMC hardware in my Sunn HDi (wm 6.5)

Click to collapse



I don't think it means anything.. TMC needs a FM receiver, which this unit does not appear to have.


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 19, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> This is what I got back from manufacturer support (not the seller):
> 
> _sorry sir, the new sunno HDI does not have internal FM radio .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone has a good feel on this. I've learned and have now several methods to enable it in 6.5. Funny that's in one ROM but not another. It's just a matter of enabling. . .


----------



## bipinsen (Nov 20, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> I don't think anyone has a good feel on this. I've learned and have now several methods to enable it in 6.5. Funny that's in one ROM but not another. It's just a matter of enabling. . .

Click to collapse



What do you mean enabling? What are the methods you are using? Share them please!


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 20, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> What do you mean enabling? What are the methods you are using? Share them please!

Click to collapse



As you say so often in your posts in regards for information that might be helpful to the seeking member, _it's all in this or other threads._


----------



## renyi (Nov 25, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> That conflicts with the instructions given in the threads I quoted and the instructions in the ZIP file: *the smartphone should be off*. I knew how to get to the bootloader screen. Using it in posted quotes was not mentioned. I don't think even now that including it would be helpful.
> 
> You may be right that entering the bootloader screen is probably a nice thing to know. However, I do not speak or read Chinese. Having my smartphone stuck on a screen I do not understand and which is not part of the procedures included with the instructions posted here does not seem wise to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, is this for the tri-band or the quad band?


----------



## ronbo76 (Nov 25, 2009)

renyi said:


> Hi, is this for the tri-band or the quad band?

Click to collapse



I have a tri-band phone; so, we know it works on that version. However, another thread tells how to enable quad-bands on my Blackstone Clone. I really don't think band matters but really don't know.


----------



## bipinsen (Dec 2, 2009)

For those still following this thread, I have a few more things to talk about. So far I have a love/hate relationship with the phone. I love the fact that its WM. But then I find that there's a bunch of things I can't do. For example, I just installed Microsoft Tag Reader. What a great idea! The only problem is that the internal camera does not take any pictures. The program keeps looking for the user to push the "Action" button, but no button on the phone takes the picture. Oh well.. 

Then there's my continued disappointment with not having a FM radio...

Anyway, I did a couple more videos. If anyone wants to view them, here they are:

Sunno HDi Review Part 3
Sunno HDi Review Part 4


----------



## holiboliguy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Sunno HDi IMEI Change*

Hi

Can anyone let me know the software/tool/procedure to change the IMEI on Sunno HDi?

Over here in our country (India), network services have been barred to unregistered IMEI phones.  

We have our Government approved IMEI with us, but we don't have the tool/software to implant it.

Kindly help us.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## youngstars2008 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Sunno hdi reset procedure*



ronbo76 said:


> Hit my second and third snags: when I was trying out the System tab, I accidently clicked on the Phone Password. I clicked Cancel but the smartphone must have saved something as I cannot reset the Phone Password.
> 
> Reason I found that out is because I tried to do the Restore Values which is the same as a Master Clear (I assume).
> 
> Do you know how to do a Hard Reset?

Click to collapse



Hello guys

I thought I'reply to this post, since a lot of people are having the same problem.

I have just reset my SUNNO HDI with WM6.5, using the Restore Value icon on the menu screen. Here is the procedure:

1) Go to the Start Menu
2) Press System
2)Press  Reset Restore Value
3)Enter 0000
4)press the OK key
5)Press the Restore Value 
6)if asked, confirm to start reset.

The phone should now reset to the factory setting. Make sure you backup all your important data stored on the phone memory, as it would be erased during reset. The memory card data is not erased, so you don't need to worry about that.

Hope this help.


----------



## boqonx (Dec 6, 2009)

holiboliguy said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone let me know the software/tool/procedure to change the IMEI on Sunno HDi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMEI tampering is illegal in many countries (if not all) as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## ronp76 (Dec 7, 2009)

boqonx said:


> IMEI tampering is illegal in many countries (if not all) as far as I'm concerned.

Click to collapse



That was the point of the clamp down in India. There are/were too many phones with illegal IMEI numbers.


----------



## bipinsen (Dec 7, 2009)

ronp76 said:


> That was the point of the clamp down in India. There are/were too many phones with illegal IMEI numbers.

Click to collapse



Not to mention that it is supposed to be the prime method used by criminal and terrorist syndicates to use cellular networks with no traceback ability by law enforcement.


----------



## illbeback (Dec 7, 2009)

*ActiveSync*

Hi everybody,
is anyone has a problem with ActiveSync? 
I've been not able to connect to my sunno via ActiveSync. It couldn't find the phone.
What would be a problem?


----------



## bipinsen (Dec 7, 2009)

illbeback said:


> Hi everybody,
> is anyone has a problem with ActiveSync?
> I've been not able to connect to my sunno via ActiveSync. It couldn't find the phone.
> What would be a problem?

Click to collapse



can you see it as a usb device? if so, there is a program called usb stick or something like that in the phone. make sure its set to 'activesync'.

otherwise, reinstall activesync on the pc to get the right drivers.


----------



## illbeback (Dec 8, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> can you see it as a usb device? if so, there is a program called usb stick or something like that in the phone. make sure its set to 'activesync'.
> 
> otherwise, reinstall activesync on the pc to get the right drivers.

Click to collapse



thank you bipinsen. i've found the problem.
it turns out that my firewall was blocking the connection.


----------



## illbeback (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what's going on, but my batteris are not working. 

I got my phone two weeks ago. The first battery stopped working after two days - it was empty and the phone turned off, then I couldn't turn it on. I replaced the battery with second one and the phone started working.

And today the same thing happened... Now I really don't know what to do.
Do you know which batteries suit for sunno hdi?


----------



## ronbo76 (Dec 17, 2009)

illbeback said:


> I don't know what's going on, but my batteris are not working.
> 
> I got my phone two weeks ago. The first battery stopped working after two days - it was empty and the phone turned off, then I couldn't turn it on. I replaced the battery with second one and the phone started working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I noticed that my a/c charger did not charge the phone or its batteries. If anything it held the charge steady and it seem to be declining when I inserted the second battery.

Since then I have noticed that my device charges better from a USB PC connection with it in the fully off position. What I will do is turn off the phone and connect it to my spare laptop to charge. While off, the phone will show the charge state if the button on the lower right side is depressed. If it is charging, the battery symbol will sweep back and forth. When fully charged, the battery will show a fully lit green battery.

Leaving the phone off with the screen set to turn off after one while connected to my laptop gave me false indications. When I would turn on the screen to see if it was fully charged, the progress rate would drop several percentage points and sometimes hang or lag as a result. I stopped charging this way in favor of the first method I recommended.

If this is not successful:

I chatted with my eBay seller and he said it is hard if not impossible at this time to get spare parts for the Sunno HDi. If I was you, I would google _Sunno Hdi_ and find someone in China who sells these phones wholesale. Most of the eBay Sellers drop ship their phones from the wholesale shops. If you're lucky you'll find one who sells batteries.


----------



## illbeback (Dec 17, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> I noticed that my a/c charger did not charge the phone or its batteries. If anything it held the charge steady and it seem to be declining when I inserted the second battery.
> 
> Since then I have noticed that my device charges better from a USB PC connection with it in the fully off position. What I will do is turn off the phone and connect it to my spare laptop to charge. While off, the phone will show the charge state if the button on the lower right side is depressed. If it is charging, the battery symbol will sweep back and forth. When fully charged, the battery will show a fully lit green battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, thanks man! it's working!
I shoud have asked before, because probably the first battery lost its strength (capacity), since it wasn't charged for long time


----------



## ronbo76 (Dec 18, 2009)

illbeback said:


> Oh, thanks man! it's working!
> I should have asked before, because probably the first battery lost its strength (capacity), since it wasn't charged for long time

Click to collapse



I don't think the capacity should be adversely affected as only two weeks have elapsed. Unless you expose your battery to temperature extremes and do not fully charge/discharge it, capacity should not be affected for at least a year (I hope).

Since the Sunno HDi's are relatively new, we probably will not know what the battery shelf life is for a while.

What I do is use one battery daily and use its full charge by running a program that will slowly discharge the remaining charge. Then I charge it in the evening to give a full charge. Once I see the full green battery by pressing the right lower camera button, I remove the Clone from the laptop. I then remove that battery and put in the other fully charged battery.

I alternate them in this way and carry both on days I know I might need a spare to record video. I have not tried to use the USB car charger but after seeing the failure of the a/c charger, I doubt it would work either. I am also leery about exposing my Sunno to a cigarette charger.

Please charge at least battery before using your phone and you should be okay. I don't use mine while it is charging and leave it completely off as per my recommendation.


----------



## illbeback (Dec 18, 2009)

ronbo76 said:


> I don't think the capacity should be adversely affected as only two weeks have elapsed. Unless you expose your battery to temperature extremes and do not fully charge/discharge it, capacity should not be affected for at least a year (I hope).
> 
> Since the Sunno HDi's are relatively new, we probably will not know what the battery shelf life is for a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



make sense.
tnx for the wise advices!


----------



## ilias.hdi (Dec 21, 2009)

IPAQ 900 series have a unique 10 pins USB connector 

He knows if someone fits the Sunno Hdi USB?

if it will fit we can use this 3.5mm audio adapter
http://www.repairhppda.com/chargesync35mm-audio-adapter-for-610612614610c612c614c-p-1182.html


----------



## bipinsen (Dec 21, 2009)

illbeback said:


> I don't know what's going on, but my batteris are not working.
> 
> I got my phone two weeks ago. The first battery stopped working after two days - it was empty and the phone turned off, then I couldn't turn it on. I replaced the battery with second one and the phone started working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know your problem is solved, but this is for an FYI. The charger that came with the HDi is pretty useless. It's only a 0.5A charger, and when your battery falls below a certain threshold (maybe below 35-40%), there is not enough output current in the charger to charge the battery. You'll actually see the reverse take place - the battery will start losing its charge. If you want a wall charger, find one that's rated for 1A. The PC trick also works since the USB connection gives out 1A. I use my old Motorola Razr charger.


----------



## dinhcaohack (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone tries to cook the "img" ROM, because my Sunno HDi always seem to be disconnected to the GSM signal. So I have to turnoff the connection "call" and turn on again. Maybe the new ROM can update the radio version, use new \windows\shutdown.exe that you can modify the shutdown screen etc.

Anyone like to cook a new ROM ?


----------



## illbeback (Dec 26, 2009)

bipinsen said:


> The charger that came with the HDi is pretty useless.

Click to collapse



It seems to me the same problem with the car charger...


----------



## draftsman (Jan 1, 2010)

dinhcaohack said:


> Anyone tries to cook the "img" ROM, because my Sunno HDi always seem to be disconnected to the GSM signal. So I have to turnoff the connection "call" and turn on again. Maybe the new ROM can update the radio version, use new \windows\shutdown.exe that you can modify the shutdown screen etc.
> 
> Anyone like to cook a new ROM ?

Click to collapse



I wish someone would cook a new rom and fix the Task Manager setting icon that doesn't work and all the other problems this phone has.


----------



## G0R0 (Jan 2, 2010)

*SUNNO HDI*

Hi i have bouth the sunno hdi and it runs on wm6.5. The thing is that the seller said that the 6.5 doesent support fm radio. The camera is ok and the led flash light helps the shutter is alittle slow but not bad at all. I instaled the spb mobile shell on it but sometimes it slows it a little or i pretend it to be fast lol. I did not manige to use the gps i still need to fing a softwer for it but google maps works perfectly on it. Bdw my battries are f...u...ck...ed the two of them but i maniged to install a nokia one lol. If any one knows how to get some free softwer for it or has a softwer for it pls msg me on............ [email protected]                  fell free to e mail me for any review               tnx a lot


----------



## illbeback (Jan 8, 2010)

*car charger*

Anybody here knows a good car charger for sunno hdi?


----------



## nibblet (Jan 9, 2010)

*FAO bipinsen*

Good call on the charger - I wondered why my phone locked up when I put it on charge at the wall, then took forever to charge! Now looking for a Razr charger too.

As for GPS, I've got TomTom 7 running nicely on mine - but Igo 8 looks sweet on your videos, could you PM me some more info on which version and where I can get it from please buddy? 

I've got Igo8 from my old PDA but having troubles installing on this device, having problems with the "2577 folder" method


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 11, 2010)

*How to hard reset of Sunno HDi*

Do you know how to make a hard reset of Sunno HDi (with buttons not inside Windows). Here is mentioned only how to flash a new english ROM but I have inside ROM in other language and  I would like to have back my original 6.5, please !!! help


----------



## nibblet (Jan 11, 2010)

klenovcok said:


> Do you know how to make a hard reset of Sunno HDi (with buttons not inside Windows). Here is mentioned only how to flash a new english ROM but I have inside ROM in other language and  I would like to have back my original 6.5, please !!! help

Click to collapse



If I remember right, switch off your phone, then hold down the VOLUME DOWN key and switch it back on. It then says something in Chinese and gives you two options I clicked one of them and got lucky - it reset the phone to how it was when I got it. I think the other option is just to cancel the operation.

Hope this helps


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## nibblet (Jan 11, 2010)

*OBEX not in English*

One of the problems I have is that my bluetooth OBEX utility has a number of language options, but no english! I've got it set as Spanish for now, as I understand a little Spanish, but would like to set it to English.

Anyone know how this can be done? Have tried all the languages in there, looked on the internet for the last 4 hours, but still no joy.

Is there a download available or something to reinstall OBEX in English?


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hard reset*



nibblet said:


> If I remember right, switch off your phone, then hold down the VOLUME DOWN key and switch it back on. It then says something in Chinese and gives you two options I clicked one of them and got lucky - it reset the phone to how it was when I got it. I think the other option is just to cancel the operation.
> 
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse



It does not funtcion for me - I can see Chinese text but no any other options to click, only black screen with text I can push whatever on screen or whatever buttons - nothing hapened.


----------



## nibblet (Jan 13, 2010)

Try earlier in this thread on page 7, I did try posting a link, but as a new user I'm not trusted to posts links to content within this site????
This information is what I followed.


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hard reset*

I have info from Chinese seller - Sunno HDi doesn´t support hard reset. Only way how to solve dead Sunno is to use English ROM from this forum, thanks for it. I should say - it is better than my original ROM, where battery indicator was still full .
Do not buy this phone - camera poor (very slowly 1 - 2 picture/minute and not quality pictures in dark areas), wifi has very low signal, very long time charging (max. 200 mA only) ...


----------



## ronbo76 (Jan 14, 2010)

klenovcok said:


> Do you know how to make a hard reset of Sunno HDi (with buttons not inside Windows). Here is mentioned only how to flash a new english ROM but I have inside ROM in other language and  I would like to have back my original 6.5, please !!! help

Click to collapse



You should be able to find a ROM in your native language and use the procedures/download available in my post within this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4963387&postcount=173

The ROM will need to be an IMG file and you will need an XP computer to do the flash. The best thing that I like about this flash method is that you do not have to turn on the phone or do a hard reset prior to flashing it. 

Worst case (assuming you don't do something stupid that bricks your phone), you could use the download in that link and flash your phone to WM6.5 in English. Be careful to follow all the steps and make sure you read everything prior to doing the flash so as to ensure that you understand fully what you're going to do.

No guarantees but at least if you follow the listed steps you could have a phone with WM6.5 in English. . .


----------



## ronbo76 (Jan 14, 2010)

illbeback said:


> make sense.
> tnx for the wise advices!

Click to collapse



I just got back from a long driving trip and found a nice way of charging my phone using a cigarette lighter USB charger and the USB cable that came with my Clone. I remembered that long ago I had received a cigarette lighter USB charger (see http://cgi.ebay.com/500mAh-Car-Cigarette-Lighter-to-USB-Charger-for-MP3-Mp4_W0QQitemZ130293033992 for an example of what the plug looks like). Prior to the trip, I tried the charger and it worked perfectly.

I would recommend starting your vehicle first with the USB charger plugged into your cigarette lighter prior to connecting your Clone via the USB charging cable. Then once your car is running steady, plug this cable into the cigarette charging USB port. You want to make sure that the little light on the cigarette charging plug is lit before plugging in the cable.

I tested this configuration with a dead battery and a battery with less than 10 percent charge left.

In the first case, I let the phone charge for two minutes and turned on the phone. The Clone powered on as per normal and I turned on the GPS followed by activating iGO8. I was able to drive, charge the phone and use the GPS/iGO8 while I drove. The phone charged normally and I could even tell from iGO8's battery meter what percentage the phone was charging to.

The second case was basically the same. I started up my truck and had my phone's charge below 10 percent. With the phone on, I inserted the cable into the cigarette USB port and it began to charge immediately. Again, I turned on the GPS and iGO8.

On the long trip I basically had the phone on with the GPS and iGO8 running. About halfway during the trip (about 3 hours in), I plugged in the phone and it charged as per normal.

Normally, I would not recommend this method for charging a smartphone like our Clones but know it works and that my batteries/Clone still work. A week later and all is fine.

The cigarette USB charger plugs are pretty cheap and can be bought in most good electronic or auto stores as well as on eBay.


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 14, 2010)

*Obex*



nibblet said:


> One of the problems I have is that my bluetooth OBEX utility has a number of language options, but no english! I've got it set as Spanish for now, as I understand a little Spanish, but would like to set it to English.
> 
> Anyone know how this can be done? Have tried all the languages in there, looked on the internet for the last 4 hours, but still no joy.
> 
> Is there a download available or something to reinstall OBEX in English?

Click to collapse



I reinstaled original Obex with the same version 0.948 but with better multilingual support and new icon try download here:
http://www.wmmania.cz/downloads/ObexInboxEx0948.zip


----------



## bipinsen (Jan 14, 2010)

klenovcok said:


> I reinstaled original Obex with the same version 0.948 but with better multilingual support and new icon try download here:
> http://www.wmmania.cz/downloads/ObexInboxEx0948.zip

Click to collapse



Thanks for this! Nice to have prompts in English now!


----------



## nibblet (Jan 14, 2010)

I second that, thanks so much for this!!


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 15, 2010)

I should thanks to you and other members of this forum that my Sunno is again in good staff (only in English but OK).
Last advice from me - if somebody wants to see Chinese text on black screen of dead Sunno try to install "Samsung keyboard" - never more.


----------



## klenovcok (Jan 27, 2010)

*Chinesse text - part translation through Google*

Left part of first line:您
进入了钃试權式, = You dig into the trial of the right type,

next should translate somebody else.


----------



## infobg (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello, I have purchased the phone from Sunno HDI fastcardtech a few days ago. Please tell me what GPS program do I have to install? Has anyone tried to install IGO or Route 66, because I tried to do it but failed?


----------



## stasilein (Jan 31, 2010)

gocctg said:


> Hi all guys'
> 
> I've got one HDI this beginning of Sep. What my problem is I can't connect to GPS, has any of you got the same problem? I install Garmin XT in my phone but it cant find GPS in my phone. Thanks.

Click to collapse




Got the same problem with the GPS. Have you fixed it and how if yes? Thanks.
Sunno HDi WM 6.5 RUS.


----------



## bipinsen (Jan 31, 2010)

stasilein said:


> Got the same problem with the GPS. Have you fixed it and how if yes? Thanks.
> Sunno HDi WM 6.5 RUS.

Click to collapse



The easiest way to check if GPS works is to use Google Maps. If the program can find satellites, then your GPS chip is working fine. 

You can also use this software to scan for your GPS port and see if its active.


----------



## stasilein (Jan 31, 2010)

The Sunno site for those who is involved...
_http://www.eu-sunno.com/home_en.html


----------



## infobg (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I have a problem with the installation of GPS IGO program. The problem is that the installation is not complete and the phone blocks. There can be seen only dark circles of Windows Mobile on the display. There are no error messages and when I start the IGO, the phone blocks again and I cannot switch it off, so I have to remove the battery. My cell phone is  Sunno HDI CPU Samsung S3c2443 533HMz; RAM/ROM:128M/256M; LCD 3.2 inch, 65k color; PX: 240×400px.


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 1, 2010)

*iGo8 Sys.txt file*

Here is the file I use on my device. You will also need the data.zip file which supports the 240x400 resolution. The file is too large, and can't be uploaded here. Do a Google search for it!!! I just did it, and came up with a dozen links.


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sunno HDi build 23052 ROM*

Does anyone have a link to the English version of the 6.5 build 23052 ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## infobg (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the installation file. How many gigabytes is your card memory? I think that 6.5 build 23052 version contains bugs and many programs cannot be installed. Can anyone suggest a chat program and a keyboard which are tested on this phone?


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 1, 2010)

infobg said:


> Thank you for the installation file. How many gigabytes is your card memory? I think that 6.5 build 23052 version contains bugs and many programs cannot be installed. Can anyone suggest a chat program and a keyboard which are tested on this phone?

Click to collapse



I have a 8GB memory card. Thanks for the feedback on the new ROM. Have you tried to install the older version? I think the link is still in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## ronbo76 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Energizer XP4001 USB Recharger recommendation*

Wow! I just bought an Energizer XP4001 USB Recharger for $20 USD at Fry's Electronics and it is charging my phone at a great rate. Two hours ago the battery charge was 20 percent. After hooking it up to the XP4001, it is now sitting at 65 percent.

Normally, when I charge the phone off my laptop, it does not charge as well.

This charger normally retails for $59.99 USD at Fry's. It is on sale until tomorrow at $20 USD. If you have a Fry's next to you, I'd highly recommend buying one. You can also see or buy them from the following eBay search:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=energizer+xp4001&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=energizer+usb&_osacat=0

By the way, when I went on Fry's website to look at its full details, the price is listed as $179.99 USD which is what I believe the product retailed for last year. You can read all its details at this Fry's URL:

http://www.frys.com/product/6103269?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Additionally, there is inside the package a website supposedly connected to Energizer dot com that give you a new charging tip each year after registering there. I have 364 days to go. . .


----------



## johnvania (Feb 2, 2010)

*download for all sunno roms and whatever else you*

download roms for this site is [[http://www.m8net.com/index.aspx]] the register username is:johnvania and the pasword is:15/apriliou the bad is a chinese site (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 2, 2010)

johnvania said:


> download roms for this site is [[http://www.m8net.com/index.aspx]] the register username is:johnvania and the pasword is:15/apriliou the bad is a chinese site (sorry for my bad english)

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing your username/pw *johnvania*. I registered my own name a few days ago, but this will help out the other guys. Just curious - have you found a way to easily get a list of all Sunno ROMs, instead of having to read the forum listings? I can't seem to find a Download section. My chinese is probably a little worse than yours...


----------



## infobg (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, 
My request is recommend me a GPS and a messanger program which have been tested on Windows mobile 6.5. I didn't succeed to install an additional keyboard. Has anyone tested any programs and how do they work?


----------



## klenovcok (Feb 4, 2010)

infobg said:


> Hello,
> My request is recommend me a GPS and a messanger program which have been tested on Windows mobile 6.5. I didn't succeed to install an additional keyboard. Has anyone tested any programs and how do they work?

Click to collapse



I recommend for GPS to use Garmin XT with GPS Viewer, messenger Skype works very good and Vito Zoom keyboard is the best from 6 keyboards what I tested on this phone.


----------



## infobg (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello, 
Does anyone use Windows Mobile is 6.5 OS 5.2.23052 (Built 23052.5.3.0)? If you have used it, did you have any problems with the GPS and the keyboard installation? I found a bug in this version and my request is to know whether somebody else had the same problem. The problem is that in settings/personal/ the re is a missing button which is Input. In Personal there are three buttons available - Buttons, Phone and Voice Command. 
How can I turn up the sound of the receiver? I can hardly hear anything while making a call.

Please write to me if you have a similar problem. Thank you.


----------



## dominik01k (Feb 14, 2010)

*problem with charging*

I have problem with charging phone  . I dont know what problem exactly is but charging is soo long and never comes to 100% , also when i charging and using phone much batery is going down O- OMG .  I think charger is wrong , but when i charging by usb it also isnt as it should charge.
I had some China phone later but charging and battery was good so I dont understand it now.


----------



## klenovcok (Feb 15, 2010)

*problem with charging*



dominik01k said:


> I have problem with charging phone  . I dont know what problem exactly is but charging is soo long and never comes to 100% , also when i charging and using phone much batery is going down O- OMG .  I think charger is wrong , but when i charging by usb it also isnt as it should charge.
> I had some China phone later but charging and battery was good so I dont understand it now.

Click to collapse



You are not alone with this problem. It is one from more problems with this phone - charging, hard reset from boot, very low wifi signal, very poor camera etc.
Maximum charging of electric current is 200 mA ( I measured it), it means you should load minimally 6 hours to full capacity without using phone. When is switch on display + wifi + other programs-  consumption of electricity is 300 - 500 mA , it is more than maximum charging current.


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 15, 2010)

dominik01k said:


> I have problem with charging phone  . I dont know what problem exactly is but charging is soo long and never comes to 100% , also when i charging and using phone much batery is going down O- OMG .  I think charger is wrong , but when i charging by usb it also isnt as it should charge.
> I had some China phone later but charging and battery was good so I dont understand it now.

Click to collapse



Please read pages 21 and 22 in this thread for an in-depth discussion of this exact same issue, along with a few solutions.


----------



## klenovcok (Feb 16, 2010)

On Sunno HDi charger is written 500 mA but it is maximum charging current for this charger, not really value of charging current in phone.
I repeat again:  my result by measuring charging current = 200 mA in phone !! It is no solution to buy charger with 1 A current, in phone it will be still 200 mA.
Only what I used (but not recommend to try - it is very risky) in case of totally dead second battery and not starting charging in phone -  was a universal stabilized charger RC1000 (max current 1 A, 220 V) with 7,5 V directly connected to +/- on battery outside phone, after 5 minutes was battery on 20 % and was possible to start charging in phone.


----------



## infobg (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, if you have a serious problem with the battery, I may suggest that you switch it off and charge it for 5-6 hours. It is necessary to avoid the lazy battery effect. Do not use any other charging devices except the original one as it may cause an internal short circuit and fire. The battery charger current is 200-300мА. Make several full charge and discharge cycles. Now I'm working on a website creation of Sunno cellphones. If there are people who want to help or just to be a part of the Sunnoclub, please send me a private message.


----------



## dominik01k (Feb 16, 2010)

*g-sensor games*

i have another problem with my phone i cant play any g-sensor game, but probably it is only softwere problem can you suggest me something?


----------



## bipinsen (Feb 17, 2010)

dominik01k said:


> i have another problem with my phone i cant play any g-sensor game, but probably it is only softwere problem can you suggest me something?

Click to collapse



the only thing supported by the "g-sensor" is rotation of screen. no games of any kind are supported. another reason why clones are difficult to work with.


----------



## dominik01k (Feb 17, 2010)

*anyway*

anyway i think it is only softwere problem,meybe sunno will realse some patch , have you using original rom?
can i download some othrer rom e.g roms for HD? somone should try it..
anathorer q for what and is shake funkcion works ? where can i use this shake func?


----------



## klenovcok (Mar 6, 2010)

dominik01k said:


> anyway i think it is only softwere problem,meybe sunno will realse some patch , have you using original rom?
> can i download some othrer rom e.g roms for HD? somone should try it..
> anathorer q for what and is shake funkcion works ? where can i use this shake func?

Click to collapse



You are so optimistic, if for HDi is some new ROM, as you can see here http://www.m8net.com/showforum-48.aspx , there is a big problem and no any support.
Still problems with:
- no hard reset from boot,
- very poor pictures from camera,
- not useless video (choppy video),
- very poor wireless signal,
- very long charging time
- and others ......  

I solved shake function - switch off


----------



## predrag_5 (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find a ROM to upgrade to W.M 6.5???

I have the Sunno U6, it is slightly different but think it would still work. I have been lookng for quite some tme but not able to find anything. Any and all help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## klenovcok (Mar 9, 2010)

predrag_5 said:


> Has anyone been able to find a ROM to upgrade to W.M 6.5???
> 
> I have the Sunno U6, it is slightly different but think it would still work. I have been lookng for quite some tme but not able to find anything. Any and all help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try this ROM 6.5 :
http://file1.m8net.com/roms/u6/SMART.rar
and start to learn Chinese


----------



## alessandroantonella (Mar 11, 2010)

*Where could I find Goodle for Microsoft Smartphone GPSID setting?*



vspcex said:


> Hi,
> In fact I spent 2 days and nighst and make GPS works on Sunn HDi.
> I have 6.5 ROM(3 bands GSM) but most of the things described below will be applicable to 6.1
> First of all if you have 6.5 ROM you can make  quick test by installing freeware oldsap cgps. Install this program, leave your phone outside for 5 minutes and see if you can get gps signal. Most likely you will get GPS signal but another programs like I Go still will not see GPS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Where could I find Goodle for Microsoft Smartphone GPSID setting? Have You a link or could You send me the installation program?

Thank You
Alessandro


----------



## infobg (Mar 12, 2010)

alessandroantonella said:


> Where could I find Goodle for Microsoft Smartphone GPSID setting? Have You a link or could You send me the installation program?

Click to collapse




You can download it from here


----------



## Pensio (Mar 17, 2010)

*Soft reset for the HDI*

The HDI is supposedly a T8282 clone. The T8282 has a reset button under the cover, the HDI does not.
I am trying to install sowtware and am asked to perform a soft reset ho do I do that?
Thanks
Pensio


----------



## Supramati (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Nice to be here. I recently bought a Sunno Hdi (HTC t8282 Clone).

I know that the original one is the better but this clone is what i could afford. 

I've made a search here and I didn't find anything related to this clone.

I would like to know if somebody else here have this phone and if threre are some 6.5 rom compatible and touch flow 3d.

This is my clone: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-5-0MP-Navigation-3-2-WM6-1-WI-FI-GPS-Sunno-HDi_W0QQitemZ150364973993QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item2302736ba9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Supramati


----------



## ElCondor (Mar 18, 2010)

Pensio said:


> The HDI is supposedly a T8282 clone. The T8282 has a reset button under the cover, the HDI does not.
> I am trying to install sowtware and am asked to perform a soft reset ho do I do that?
> Thanks
> Pensio

Click to collapse



Just turn it off&on!


----------



## infobg (Mar 18, 2010)

Pensio said:


> The HDI is supposedly a T8282 clone. The T8282 has a reset button under the cover, the HDI does not.
> I am trying to install sowtware and am asked to perform a soft reset ho do I do that?
> Thanks http://smart-telephone.org
> Pensio

Click to collapse



Sunno HDI only externally resembles the HTC Touch HD T8282, the phone hardware / CPU, LCD, ROM/ RAM / is compatible with the Samsung OMNIA. You can look at the technical characteristics of Sunno HDI. The phone supports software reset, but you must install additional software with that function, for example, Mobile Sense or another.


----------



## bipinsen (Mar 26, 2010)

So I noticed that Fastcardtech is no longer carrying this phone. Might be the start of the end of this little fella!


----------



## nibblet (Apr 6, 2010)

*Severely wounded my phone!*

 Mines bust!

Took it apart to clean out some dust, and snapped the little edge connector off the board for the touchscreen. It turns on, but obviously the touchscreen doesn't work. I did manage to use it via my PC to get everything off it and operate it, but then reset it to wipe all my data - so it's now stuck on the alignment screen.

Have decided to cut my losses and move on to another windows phone (Acer M900), but this was a capable little phone that gave me a taste of what these phones can do.

If anyone in the UK is interested in buying this phone for spares or repair, then PM me.


----------



## youngstars2008 (Jul 18, 2010)

*New Earphone For Sunno HDI is Needed*

Hi guys

My Sunno HDI earphone is damaged  But instead of just buying a new Mini USB earphone, I bought a Mini USB earphone adaptor, so that I'll be able to use my Sunno with any 3.5mm earphone.

The problem is, have bought two adaptors now, including one that suppose to work with any HTC phone, but with no luck.  ....the Sunno did not recognise it.....I don't even know which Mini USB earphone will be compatible with this Sunno  

So, has anyone had their earphone changed or replaced?

Thanks


----------



## youngstars2008 (Jul 18, 2010)

*SDHC Card for SUNNO HDI*



bipinsen said:


> I got an SDHC 4GB card in mine and it works fine. I saw there was a RAR file that said SDHC_8GB driver that was in the memory card that came with the phone. I first assumed I had to install that. When I did, the phone couldn't see the card. After I uninstalled it, the card was found. So I think there is native support for SDHC cards. However, that file might have been for a card 8GB or larger. Since I don't have such a card, I can't verify that.
> 
> EDIT: I got a 8GB class 6 SDHC card and it works great! I can now throw in multiple GPS softwares and still have plenty of room to spare!

Click to collapse




Hi

I bought a 16GB Micro SDHC card for my Sunno HDI, but it didn't work A ny idea what am doing wrong?


----------



## bipinsen (Aug 11, 2010)

*New ROM*

Hey guys. I have taken the base of Sunno 6.5 build 23052 ROM with the OEM drivers of build 23037 and have inserted the newest Windows build I could find (build 23676). We now have a brand new ROM!!

Follow the thread here.

Please note that I am doing this for pretty much personal reasons, and will not be able to provide much support. If you feel like updating, great! If you do update, feel free to drop in bug reports, but no promises on when they will be looked at.


----------



## 00jain00 (Feb 7, 2011)

*software problem system hangs on start*



Darkhoney said:


> Can you upload the rom for wm6.1 for everyone

Click to collapse



hi
i was using sunno hdi for last few monts but after instaling spb keyboard cab
i restarted te mobile but mobile hang up on windows icon.
how can i restore mobile factory settings as it is not turning on.
any help.
i shown it to local sevice center they say as mobile is having agere cup they do not have any break for it.


----------

